# Our private range



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the range that my friend Jim and I have been working on. We have it set up for steel challenge shooting in this pic. There are five other plate setups that we rotate in and out for practice. There is about 400 yards for rifle shooting.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice.... When can we use it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah. I have a rifle to sight-in.

What's the address?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait, just get on I-94 and head west. When you hit exit 59 you went a bit too far, turn around and head back to exit 52. When you get off at 52 head south until you hear gunfire. If it's on Thursday afternoon you found me. 

Steve, I doubt my directions could get you to the ferry boat!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! I have to pay good money for the two ranges I belong to. :smt076


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There is about $600 worth of targets in the picture. The stands and the 10" plates are all AR500 and were spendy. The 10 8" plates hanging high came from my friend Kael at Steeltown and were about $7 each. We also have 4 24"x18" torso targets that are part of the steel challenge layout.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> This is the range that my friend Jim and I have been working on. We have it set up for steel challenge shooting in this pic. There are five other plate setups that we rotate in and out for practice. There is about 400 yards for rifle shooting.
> 
> GW


Great setup, very nice. 
What would be a safe distance shooting metal plates , regarding deflection ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Great setup, very nice.
> What would be a safe distance shooting metal plates , regarding deflection ?


The plates are all hung with a 15 to 20 degree angle to keep any lead splash going down and laterally. I believe the closest the shooter gets to the target is 10 yards. These plates have not and will not be shot with center fire rifles as that will puncture and distort the plates making the possibility of ricochets much higher. We have some 2" thick plates for rifles.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a darn fun setup!

A half-dozen friends and I are putting something similar together at one of the local family farms about 40 miles out of town. We're going to set up various steel targets and a dueling tree for handguns and rimfires, I have some hanging synthetic/rubbery 6-inch "plates" that can be safely shot with rifles or pistols at any distance (bullets just pass through) that I am going to donate, and we'll also have paper target holders for bulls-eye target shooting or sighting in rifles/handguns. The landowner got the dirt berm piled up last month, and we'll soon be moving items into a storage shed at the farm for easy access. It will be SO nice to be able to draw from a holster, shoot multiple targets fanned-out over maybe a 90-100 degree spread, go head-to-head on the dueling tree, and do some multi-gun exercises of our own design.

I hope our setup ends up at least half as nice as yours, goldwing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And you left out the address, too!

How'm I ever to get my rifle sighted-in?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice.

I used to have access to a private range. I practiced a lot more, as a result, and my shooting skills showed it in direct proportion. All of my rifles were always sighted in properly and my hand loads were tested and precise. All of this suffers when it is a 'chore' to go shoot.


----------

